# Starvation Res



## 73elkhunter (Mar 1, 2012)

I decided to start a post about Fishing Starvation I really want to catch 1 of the 11 tagged fish who knows maybe I will be the million dollar winner yeah right any way please post any trips to Starvation on here 

I will start it Saturday I finally dusted off the fishing poles and gear. To my surprise the old bass boat still worked good. we went down and bought a season pass to save on money due to the fact I plan on spending alot of time there. we got there later in the day than planned we headed out to fish in a good spot I know and the wind would not stop. I tried for hours to fish but there was no staying in one spot and the wind was pushing us just as fast and if we were trolling so we bagged that. we set up the poles to run some wedding rings and troll by the bridge. After a few passes back and fourth I finally hooked a fish it was pulling my line out I fought with it for a little while finally got it with in 10 feet had the fish net out and off she came. we strated trolling again same pattern back and fourth by the bridge and my sons pole got hit this time. I watched him grin from ear to ear as he pulled the fish in I got up pulled out the fishing net and this time we landed it. It was about 18 inches and really heavy only problem was it was a Carp oh well he was happy. we started to head back to the ramp when we saw some one swimming off shore as we approached they had swam back to shore and were hollering at us, they told us to see if we could see there fishing pole. we finally spoted it and picked it up I was surprised it was floating but it was when I grabbed it I noticed there was something pulling on it so I started to real it in and a 3 lb Rainbow was on the pole draging it around so we landed the fish and took it in to them but first I checked to see if the fish was tagged 
they had lost the pole and tried to swim after it but the fish was faster than them I thought that was funny any way a fairly good day. I have talked to lots of people claiming the fishing is great but the wind ruined it for us. thanks and happy fishing


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

What is this about a tagged fish comp at Starvation? I can't find anything for it online.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Cabela's is hosting a multi state tagged fish contest. There are several waters in Utah that they placed tagged fish, and Starvation is one of them. The others are: Utah Lake, Joes Valley Reservoir, Bear Lake, East Canyon, Mantua, Willard Bay, Sand Hollow, Lake Powell, Paragonah Lake, Grantsville Reservoir, and Gunnison Bend Reservoir.

You can find more info at: http://www.cabelas.com/browse.cmd?categoryId=107520480


----------



## 73elkhunter (Mar 1, 2012)

Well today is Friday and my friday for work I hope the wind will stop. I plan on fishing all week end. I will post how the fishing is and hope if anyone out there has any tips I would appreciate it. HAPPY FISHING


----------



## firemanroot (Dec 10, 2007)

If you are fishing for walleye, U have had good success trolling perch and firetiger jointed rapallas shad raps. The rainbows will hit these lures there also. I troll close to shore in about 12 to 18 feet of water. The shore line on the east end from the bridge north all the way to the primitve campground area can be good. Maybe this will help. I will be going there on Monday so let me now how you do.


----------



## 73elkhunter (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks I will let you know and I will try the perch Idea


----------



## 73elkhunter (Mar 1, 2012)

Well I fished starvation again sat and sunday. The weather was really nice. I tried to catch perch first thing for bait but the spot that always works by rabbit gulch was dead nothing. So I gave up and set up my trolling poles with pop gear and wedding ring tipped with a worm. we charted fish right on top and about 20 feet down so in order to get down that low i used a 1 1/2oz bottom bouncer. we started trolling right from the rabbit gulch and from then on we caught fish after fish. the bigger ones pushing 3 1/2 pounds. all rainbows. NOT ONE WITH A TAG like I expected anything diffrent. we lost dozens of fish so I went to the super wedding ring and from them on they stuck alot better. all in all we had a blast and got sunburned. I really want to learn how to catch the walleye I would appreciate the tips or info on how to catch them. 

Saturday morning started off with my boat motor on fire on the ramp but what is new. I got it put out and fixed the stuck float and saved the day. Even with all the problems the kids will never forget it I should have taken pictures but I forgot well thanks and happy fishing


----------



## 73elkhunter (Mar 1, 2012)

I am heading back out on monday aswell so if you see an old bass boat with 3 or 4 people in it that is us I am really wanting to catch walleye. They seem to be harder for me to catch I will have to try in shallower than I was. Please let me know if you have any ideas for me. thanks again


----------



## 73elkhunter (Mar 1, 2012)

I went fishing again on Monday and the lake was calm as can be. The fishing sarted out great but the hotter it got the slower it got. all in all it was a good day lots of big rainbows 2-3lbs and 1 German Brown 22inchs and 4lbs which is rare for us. we did catch 1 walleye and 1 perch all fish were caught trolling.


----------



## tkjwonta (Jan 20, 2010)

Not sure if it will help at starvation, but in the dakotas we catch most of our walleyes with one of three methods: troll crankbaits at or near the bottom (shad raps or wally divers), troll bottom bouncers with worm harness and leeches/crawlers/minnows, vertical jigging off of points or other underwater structure. Good luck!


----------



## 73elkhunter (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the tips I have tryed the bottom bouncers with walleye rig but not the rest what type of jig and tube would you recomend thanks again


----------



## tkjwonta (Jan 20, 2010)

We usually just went with 1/4 oz jig heads with a crawler/leech/minnow and suspended them a few inches off the bottom. Lots of times the bite was best with no movement and other times a little jigging action worked best. The most consistent colored jigs we found were white, pink, green or chartreuse, but often a plain lead head worked just as well.

If you want to cast/retrieve rather than just sitting anchored we often added a mister twister curly tail grub to the jig (still tipped with live bait) and retrieved relatively slow, letting it bounce along the bottom. Never used tubes on the jigs, but that doesn't mean they wouldn't work.

You can also have pretty good success with either jig setup just letting your boat drift in the wind and letting your jigs "troll" slowly behind the boat.


----------



## 73elkhunter (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the good Info. I will try some of your tips mon or tuesday. Hopefully the wind will not sink my boat. I will post how I do.


----------

